# Precious Maltese Needs Rescuing



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

This is a cutie pie female in McKinney TX, near Dallas. She needs a home.

Adopt a Pet :: Bali - McKinney, TX - Maltese


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

She us a cutie for sure. Hope she finds her forever home soon.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

OHH, goodness - that's just up the road from me! I will post on my Facebook page, I already know what my hubs answer will be!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

:HistericalSmiley:Yep, I was right about his answer:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

And seriously, why can't they take better pix? Maybe I could at least offer to do that!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Posted on FB too! I hope it helps!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

boo i'm too far away


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

What a sweet looking girl. I also shared on both my FB pages. Sure hope she gets the forever home she deserves. I just wish all these poor pups would have forever homes instead of having to go through what they do.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

This little girl is in a good place. Sheree's is a good rescue. I'll keep networking! That is so close to me, I could go pick her up! Hey Madison's Mom has a friend looking for a rescue and she's not too far.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

StevieB said:


> This little girl is in a good place. Sheree's is a good rescue. I'll keep networking! That is so close to me, I could go pick her up! Hey Madison's Mom has a friend looking for a rescue and she's not too far.


I definitely sighed relief when I saw she was in a rescue. I just wished pups never had to make to a rescue or shelter. I know that Steve is a rescue and if it wasn't for that you wouldn't have Steve, but I think you know where I am coming from.  Thanks for letting me know it is a good rescue though. And glad she has good people looking after her.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I just sent a PM to Glenda with the info. They put new pix of her, much cuter. I bet she finds a home really soon!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

OH yes, I know exactly where you're coming from. I got lucky with Steve and he is a PERFECT fit for us. If I hadn't found him in rescue I would have adopted a retiree or older pup. I would be so happy if there were no dogs in the shelters! This little girl looks like a rehome to me so I bet she's a really good dog.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh, she is so precious. We'll forward to the SO's friend. I have worked with Sheree's before, and regularly get their newsletter. It's a great place.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I also sent this on to a lady in the Dallas area looking for a Maltese Rescue. Hope it works out.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I hate to be a skeptic here but isn't $325 a large fee for rescue or am I sadly mistaken? I don't see that this is a not-for-profit organization either. Has anyone personally dealt with them? Just praying this is a legit rescue.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi Susan. As far as I know Sheree's is a good rescue and Glenda is also familiar with them. I have heard of them many times. My fee for Steve (from another reputable rescue) was $300, maybe because he was really young and highly adoptable, so i don't think that's out of line. According to the website they do a dental cleaning for dogs over age 2, as well as of course have them spayed, vetted, etc. So this could be why it's higher. From the description she sounds well socialized which may mean she's a rehome. Personally I don't have a problem with rescues charging more for highly adoptable dogs since it raises more funds for the ones who have higher bills. But from what I know this is a good reputable organization but I will do some digging to be sure. In light of some of the riff raff we've seen lately I can understand your concern!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Here's their Facebook page - over 2300 likes. 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Sherees-Dog-Rescue/272357700672


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad to hear it's a known entity. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh she is a pretty girl! I bet this little cutie will have her furever home in no time.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

It looks like she got a new hairdo--and she's adorable! :wub: I hope she finds a great new home soon.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> I hate to be a skeptic here but isn't $325 a large fee for rescue or am I sadly mistaken? I don't see that this is a not-for-profit organization either. Has anyone personally dealt with them? Just praying this is a legit rescue.


I paid $375 to the rescue organization for Jasper. He was more than the other dogs they had listed though (they don't do just Maltese) and they are legit. Just depends on the area I guess.


----------



## newlywedat50 (May 17, 2012)

We paid $320 for Millie (almost 2 years old) through a very well-run, non-profit rescue. They are actually a Shih Tzu rescue, but they handle all kinds of small dogs, and somehow Millie ended up in one of their foster homes instead of going to the Maltese rescue (we'd been working with both groups, trying to find a dog). Every dog they adopt out is vetted, medicated if necessary, vaccinated, receives basic dental and of course is spayed or neutered, so the price reflects some of that. Some of the dogs are in need of more medical care, too, before they can be offered for adoption. 

Also, they have a "lifetime care" fund for special needs dogs so I know that some of the $$ goes towards that. Prices are highest for puppies and decline as the dogs get older. I think the range is $100 to $375.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Much better piccie,she's cute!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

StevieB said:


> Hi Susan. As far as I know Sheree's is a good rescue and Glenda is also familiar with them. I have heard of them many times. My fee for Steve (from another reputable rescue) was $300, maybe because he was really young and highly adoptable, so i don't think that's out of line. According to the website they do a dental cleaning for dogs over age 2, as well as of course have them spayed, vetted, etc. So this could be why it's higher. From the description she sounds well socialized which may mean she's a rehome. Personally I don't have a problem with rescues charging more for highly adoptable dogs since it raises more funds for the ones who have higher bills. But from what I know this is a good reputable organization but I will do some digging to be sure. In light of some of the riff raff we've seen lately I can understand your concern!


I paid $500 for Ozzie from the Yorkshire Terrier National Rescue Group; I am assuming his fee was so high because he is just the perfect dog, young, healthy, purebred, great personality and cute as a button :thumbsup: they also have senior dogs for much lower, I am assuming the higher fees go towards saving these dogs and their continual care since they tend not to be adopted...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> I hate to be a skeptic here but isn't $325 a large fee for rescue or am I sadly mistaken? I don't see that this is a not-for-profit organization either. Has anyone personally dealt with them? Just praying this is a legit rescue.


Sue, I don't know abut this particular rescue for for Northcentral Maltese, fees range from $150 - $500 depending on the age and health of the dog. If I remember right, Tessa's fee was $400 because she was very young and in good health except for the leg (maybe I got a 25% off discount :w00t. Since nearly every dog has at least a spay and dental, not to mention the special medical conditions rescues handle, the adoption donation doesn't even begin to cover it. 

I hope this precious fluff is in good hands and finds a fur-ever home soon!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

gosh - I guess I was out of touch. I think when I was looking to adopt...about 3.5 years ago the fees were lower. But so was everything!! I totally don't begrudge them asking for high fees because it really goes towards the care of all the pets they have...you're not "buying" your pet for that so I support it but just like to know that a rescue is on the up and up if I don't know them.


----------

